# How much is uber's weekly income will not affect unemployment benefits



## moses1978 (Dec 31, 2019)

I need your help!
I have always wanted to open an uber, but I am worried that once I start working, the federal subsidy of 167*4+300 per week per week will disappear. Who can tell me if I want to start uber work, I must put the weekly or monthly How much does your income control?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

While you are drawing unemployment benefits, you are required by law to report all earnings on a weekly basis. Failure to do so may to monetary penalties, prosecution, and jail time.
And yes, people are being prosecuted and jailed for unemployment benefits fraud.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

moses1978 said:


> I need your help!
> I have always wanted to open an uber, but I am worried that once I start working, the federal subsidy of 167*4+300 per week per week will disappear. Who can tell me if I want to start uber work, I must put the weekly or monthly How much does your income control?


Check with your unemployment dept. Every state has different rules that apply to working and collecting unemployment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You'd find out when you certify and enter your 'earnings'. Each state has different rules how much you can make before they begin deducting.


----------

